# Opinions of this (Onkyo) cd player



## Dr_jitsu (Dec 17, 2010)

Onkyo C-S5VL Super Audio CD Player in Home CD Players at JR.com

It has a good 24 bit dac.

Going to pair it with a Harmon Kardon 3490 Receiver and 2 Polk Monitor II 70's.


----------

